

Airframe - Portable Smartphone Car + Travel Mount - mstachowiak
http://airframe.kenu.com/

======
mstachowiak
After getting denied by KickStarter, AirFrame made use of Lockitron's
Selfstarter framework to launch their own crowdfunding page. Kudos to
Lockitron and well done Kenu.

------
jonmurray
just pre-ordered one. I love the gal holding the phone 3 inches from her face.
I see people doing that all the time and wonder how that's any more legal than
just holding the phone against your face.

